# Bunnies4U Blog



## bunnies4u (Jul 18, 2006)

I figured out how to upload my pics but not sure how to conect them to here so you can see them..........please help!!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you see the line labeled IMG? Copy that and paste it here. To make sure that it worked, click the Preview button first before you click Send. You should see your pictures.


----------



## bunnies4u (Jul 19, 2006)

thank you. I will try that now.


----------



## bunnies4u (Jul 19, 2006)

daisymae-mini rex--bkn black--doe





amarillo-dutch doe--yellow





rosie-mini rex--bkn choc--doe





amarillo-dutch doe---yellow------checkers-dutch doe---black------cj(cappy jr.)dutch buck---chocolate





abby-holland lop--buck--white with black and chocolate spots





abby-holland lop--buck--white with black and chocolate spots-----full view





dj(daddy jr.) mini rex--tri-bkn black and chocolate





lavendar---holland lop--white with lavendar ears





amarillo as a very young baby--dutch-doe-yellow





oreo-dutch doe-black---with daughter checkers





sally--dutch doe--black





petie--dutch doe-black





cocoa--dutch doe--chocolate

I hope I did this right......If I didn't I will try again later.........

I think I missed a few but will list them later......I hope you enjoy seeing my baby's.
I am looking for a few more holland lops. I just got mine last week but love them so much already. I can't wait to have a few more. If you have any for sale please let me know.
thank for listening to me about my baby's


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 19, 2006)

Very cute bunnies. We have a Daisy Mae too (and three others). Ours is a Lionhead, she's about 10 - 11 months old.
Are yours indoor or outdoor bunnies?
I look forward to more pictures.
Soooska


----------



## bunnies4u (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine are all outdoors but a few of them are potty trained and come inside sometimes. I don't have enough room to have them inside all of the time. they are very happy outside though. They have plenty of room to run and play. and I am out there with them a lot. I'll post some more pics later......thanks for writing. I'm glad you enjoyed seeing my baby's. hope to hear from you again soon and look forward to seeing your baby's


----------



## bunnies4u (Jul 19, 2006)

I think I am going to have to watch how I size my pictures so they are all the same. sorry about that.lol


----------



## Haley (Jul 19, 2006)

I am in love with all your bunnes (especially the dutch)!!! I have two dutch myself and I am so jealous of all your pretty babies..I have been looking for a little yellow dutch girl..but no luck. I have 3 males now, so my hands are pretty full!

Glad you got the picture thing figured out. You should start a bunny blog for all your babies so we can hear all about them!

Love the pics!

-Haley

PS. if you want to see my dutch boys, heres my blog: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14336&forum_id=6


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice bunnies! They are truly beautful and look so bright and happy. I luurrve dutch rabbits but they are so hard to get hold of where I live.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 20, 2006)

Awwww, very adorable bunnies! I love the gold dutch the best I thought I'd help you out with some of the colors, though 

Abby is a broken tort, and DJ is a broken castor. Lavender is either a frosty or a really, really light Sable Point. Just so you know


----------



## bunnies4u (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks. I think my baby's are all beautiful too. I know I sometimes get the true color name wrong but I am always trying to learn. Thanks for letting me know the right names.
My first bunny was a dutch. I have a new little yellow or gold one. She is still in the nest with her mommy. I will take a picture of her when I can. She is so beautiful.
I will check into the bunny blog. I never did a blog so I will have to look at some and see how it is done.
Thanks for all of the interest. I love seeing your bunnies too. 
I'll post some more bunnies soon.


----------



## Bunni (Jul 20, 2006)

I love dutch bunnies! Very cute, I like your goldeden one! <33

(p.s) I have a dutch named Mocha, I might post him when i get pics, so here's my bunny blog! http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14819&forum_id=6


----------



## daisy052104 (Jul 21, 2006)

I love Abby!! She is so beautiful. I'm a lop lover as my Holly is one. Those ears just melt me.


----------



## Haley (Sep 7, 2006)

Okay, I found your blog!

Also, looks like Ive seen it before (see my above comment)duh!

Love the pics of your babies (and Im in love with your new avatar!)


----------



## bunnies4u (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks.....
I like that one too. I get some really neat pics. It is good that Idon't have to have them all printed. lol It would cost a smallfortune.lol
I will post some more when I get time....
great hearing from you.


----------



## Haley (Sep 7, 2006)

Would you like me to change thetitle of this thread so people know its a blog for all your bunnies?

It could say Bunnies4u Blog or the names of your pets or something? Just a thought


----------



## bunnies4u (Sep 7, 2006)

yes. thank you. I don't know how to do that. bunnies4u blog would be fine. 
I really need to find time to learn how to do this stuff. I feel lucky that I figured out how to get the pics on. lol
thanks, talk to you soon


----------



## Haley (Sep 7, 2006)

mods/admins are the only ones who can change thetitle/edit a thread  You can edit your own thread (but I dont thinkthe title) for up to 2 hrs after the post.

I'll go ahead and change the title for you


----------



## missyscove (Sep 8, 2006)

Look at all those dutchies!!!! I'm in love:inlove:



:dutch


----------



## bunnies4u (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks...............................................
I am still learning.................................
Love getting to talk about my baby's.......
And posting pics of them.......................
I think they are all so beautifull..............
But then I am their mommy........lol.......
:highfive: :inlove: :dutch


----------



## bunnies4u (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for changing the name for me.:rose:


----------



## bunnies4u (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a mini lop also. Her name is miss lop. I have a pic here somewhere of her. She is really pretty.
I will have to find it. My son bought me this computer and I am still trying to learn where I put things...lol
I will find it and post it. I also have an american fuzzy lop. She is about the same size as miss lop but fuzzy.
Got to get started feeding. It is finally light outside.....I will be back later and find that pic......


----------

